#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Alternatieven voor varkensvlees in recepten

## TheEdge

Joooooo allen,

Hopelijk kwets ik niemand met de titel van dit subject, als dat zo is dan laat je het maar horen. Dan verzin ik wel wat anders.

Mijn vraag is: Ik heb veel recepten met spek en spekblokjes. Is er een halal alternatief hiervoor? En zo ja, waar koop ik dat?

Eale Groetnisse,
Edge

----------


## TheEdge

Hmmm.... nog steeds geen reacties op dit bericht. Mijn boerenkoolstamppot eet ik voorlopig dus maar vegetarisch, met stukjes oude (dus zoute) kaas of gezouten cashewnoten. 

Ik had gehoopt wat "nieuwe" moslims op het forum aan te treffen die vroeger varkensvlees aten, en me konden vertellen wat ze tegenwoordig als alternatief door de hollandse pot roeren. Maargoed, aangezien ik sinds een aantal maanden toch overgestapt ben op het eten van verantwoord biologisch vlees, is vlees uberhaupt te duur geworden om iedere dag te eten. Dan eet ik op de vroegere varkensvleesdagen wel gewoon vegetarisch.

Waar komt het vlees bij de islamitische slager eigenlijk vandaan? Zijn er ook biologische islamitische slagers?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Hmmm.... nog steeds geen reacties op dit bericht. Mijn boerenkoolstamppot eet ik voorlopig dus maar vegetarisch, met stukjes oude (dus zoute) kaas of gezouten cashewnoten. 
> 
> Ik had gehoopt wat "nieuwe" moslims op het forum aan te treffen die vroeger varkensvlees aten, en me konden vertellen wat ze tegenwoordig als alternatief door de hollandse pot roeren. Maargoed, aangezien ik sinds een aantal maanden toch overgestapt ben op het eten van verantwoord biologisch vlees, is vlees uberhaupt te duur geworden om iedere dag te eten. Dan eet ik op de vroegere varkensvleesdagen wel gewoon vegetarisch.
> 
> Waar komt het vlees bij de islamitische slager eigenlijk vandaan? Zijn er ook biologische islamitische slagers?*


Die hebben we hier wel. Heb alleen geduld.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Die hebben we hier wel. Heb alleen geduld.*


Cool! Zijn er ook adressen ergens?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Hmmm.... nog steeds geen reacties op dit bericht. Mijn boerenkoolstamppot eet ik voorlopig dus maar vegetarisch, met stukjes oude (dus zoute) kaas of gezouten cashewnoten. 
> 
> Ik had gehoopt wat "nieuwe" moslims op het forum aan te treffen die vroeger varkensvlees aten, en me konden vertellen wat ze tegenwoordig als alternatief door de hollandse pot roeren. Maargoed, aangezien ik sinds een aantal maanden toch overgestapt ben op het eten van verantwoord biologisch vlees, is vlees uberhaupt te duur geworden om iedere dag te eten. Dan eet ik op de vroegere varkensvleesdagen wel gewoon vegetarisch.
> 
> Waar komt het vlees bij de islamitische slager eigenlijk vandaan? Zijn er ook biologische islamitische slagers?*


Ik ben een 'nieuwe' moslim, maar ik was vroeger al niet zo gek op varkensvlees. Dus mij boeit het niet zo. 
Ik koop nu wel salami bij de turk voor de zelfgemaakte pizza en knakworstjes voor bij de boerenkool of hutspot. (ook bij de turk)..

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik ben een 'nieuwe' moslim, maar ik was vroeger al niet zo gek op varkensvlees. Dus mij boeit het niet zo. 
> Ik koop nu wel salami bij de turk voor de zelfgemaakte pizza en knakworstjes voor bij de boerenkool of hutspot. (ook bij de turk)..*


Knakworstjes en salami? Hmm... ik denk dat ik mijn stamppot dan nog maar even vegetarisch houd... Waar is turkse salami van gemaakt eigenlijk?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Knakworstjes en salami? Hmm... ik denk dat ik mijn stamppot dan nog maar even vegetarisch houd... Waar is turkse salami van gemaakt eigenlijk?*


Niets mis mee hoor met vlees! vanwaar ben je vegetarier??

En ik heb geen idee waar de salami van gemaakt is .. -> rundvlees??

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Niets mis mee hoor met vlees! vanwaar ben je vegetarier??
> 
> En ik heb geen idee waar de salami van gemaakt is .. -> rundvlees??*


Van alles mis met vlees, helaas... regenwouden die gekapt worden zodat op die grond dieren kunnen grazen voor de hamburgerindustrie, beestjes die met krachtvoer en genetisch gemodificeerde meuk gevoerd worden zodat ze bij het slachten zoveel mogelijk geld opleveren, afrikaanse landen die door roofbouw en tegen bodemprijzen graan moeten produceren om de veestapel van het rijke westen te voeden... 

Nee, wat mij betreft eet de hele wereld vandaag nog eko-vlees. Da's een stuk beter voor de aarde, en bovendien zo duur dat vlees weer een luxe-artikel wordt wat je alleen eet bij speciale gelegenheden, net als vroeger.

De uithangborden van de islamitische slager, die vlees etaleert tegen bodemprijzen is me dan ook een doorn in het oog. En ook de meeste christenen die ik ken, kunnen zich geen avondeten voorstellen zonder een stukje vlees. Iets wat me nogal in strijd lijkt te zijn met het gebod om de aarde 'te bewerken en te bewaren'. 


Maargoed, tot zover mijn frustraties... :-) Wat die salami betreft: Kipsalami zou het misschien wel kunnen zijn, trouwens. In indonesische gerechten wordt varkensvlees ook vaak vervangen door kip. Goed idee, ik zal eens wat vaker kip halen. 


Edit: Ik ben hier overigens pas over na gaan denken toen het me opviel hoe ontzettend veel vegetarirs er in het studentenwereldje eigenlijk zijn. En dat ze gek genoeg in de meeste gevallen gn moslim, christen of jood zijn. Zouden wij als gelovigen dan toch teveel met theologie bezig zijn in plaats van met de wereld om ons heen?

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Cool! Zijn er ook adressen ergens?*


HOI, toevallig ben je bij mij aan het goede (adres),zelf mag ik graag koken en braden, dat laatste kan ik alleen nog maar doen met veel
ventilatie, zo kwam het dat ik soms ook voorgebraden vlees kocht, zoals gehakt ballen meestal(niet echt lekker), en had eens een stukje gerookte Kipfilet gekocht ,duur maar wel erg lekker, maar er zijn ook worstjes van uitsluitend kIPPEVLEES te koop (poulier)
welke zeer goed smaken bij boerenkool of zuurkool stamppot,
met behulp van ,,juspoeder" een lekker jus en voila !
Zuurkool met b.v :gebraden stukjes annanas , en voorge weekte rozijnen en / of krenten en gerookte kipfilet , en natuurlijk HET DOOR EEN ISLAMITISCHE SLAGER geslachte vee:Rund ,kalfs ,SCHAPEN EN LAMS VLEES , is uitstekend geschikt voor de ,,Hollandse" pot, zoals hache ,bruine bonen schotel enz .enz.
Tot slot hierbij het Tel nr. van een islamitische slachterij (verser kan echt niet) 035 6564155 , daar haal ik altijd wat schapenbout en ook rundvlees (maakt ook zelf wostjes )
Mocht jij of iemand anders nog een vraag of evt recept willen hebben,
dan ben ik graag van dienst .
V.G.G.

----------


## nismi

salami is vaak een mengsel van paardenvlees en veelal varkensvlees; alleen bj de soekjes kopen dus dan zou het goed moeten zijn.....Als vegetarier zijnde kan ik je vertellen dat niets de smaak van spek nabootst....Je moet gewoon andere lekkere dingetjes doen zoals die ananas

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door nismi_ 
> *salami is vaak een mengsel van paardenvlees en veelal varkensvlees; alleen bj de soekjes kopen dus dan zou het goed moeten zijn.....Als vegetarier zijnde kan ik je vertellen dat niets de smaak van spek nabootst....Je moet gewoon andere lekkere dingetjes doen zoals die ananas*


Ananas in de stamppot? Hmm... grappig idee... nou, is wellicht het proberen waard!

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Van alles mis met vlees, helaas... regenwouden die gekapt worden zodat op die grond dieren kunnen grazen voor de hamburgerindustrie, beestjes die met krachtvoer en genetisch gemodificeerde meuk gevoerd worden zodat ze bij het slachten zoveel mogelijk geld opleveren........*


Jij hebt het eko keurmerk als avatar en je gooit alles op een hoop. Je zou beter moeten weten.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Jij hebt het eko keurmerk als avatar en je gooit alles op een hoop. Je zou beter moeten weten.*



Ten eerste begrijp ik niet goed wat je met de opmerking bedoelt, ten tweede heb ik wel het gevoel dat je - bij het overtuigen van mensen - niet meteen moet beginnen met het compromis.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Ananas in de stamppot? Hmm... grappig idee... nou, is wellicht het proberen waard!*


In zuurkool is het wel lekker ook met andere vruchten en rozijnen, in andere stampot kan ik me het niet zo voorstellen eigenlijk. In veel gevallen kan je ook wel kalkoen gebruiken denk ik als alternatief. Laatst kreeg ik bij een turk een vleesmengsel van rund en kalkoen, dat was heel erg lekker en had wel wat weg van varken qua smeuigheid Maar of je dat als alternatief voor spek kunt gebruiken, lijkt me sterk. Volgens mij zijn er gewoon geen alterntieven voor spek. Erg jammer, want ik moet er niet teveel van eten.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door nismi_ 
> *salami is vaak een mengsel van paardenvlees en veelal varkensvlees; alleen bj de soekjes kopen dus dan zou het goed moeten zijn.....Als vegetarier zijnde kan ik je vertellen dat niets de smaak van spek nabootst....Je moet gewoon andere lekkere dingetjes doen zoals die ananas*


geldt niet voor onze halal salami natuurlijk...

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Ten eerste begrijp ik niet goed wat je met de opmerking bedoelt, ten tweede heb ik wel het gevoel dat je - bij het overtuigen van mensen - niet meteen moet beginnen met het compromis.*


Dat de regenwouden worden gekapt voor hamburgerproductie is een sprookje.

----------


## Hamza-T

Hoe gek het ook klinkt maar ongekookte zoute zalmblokjes smaken naar spek.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Dat de regenwouden worden gekapt voor hamburgerproductie is een sprookje.*


Hmmm... dan is dat sprookje wel onbekritiseerd totaan de Nederlandse universiteiten doorgedrongen... ik hoorde het enkele weken geleden voor het eerst tijdens een college "Technologie & Mondiale Ontwikkeling", waar een video getoond werd over verarming van grond her en der ter wereld. 

Naast een verhandeling over de katoenplantages in India, en de pindaproduktie in Senegal, werd er ook gesproken over het kappen van bos in Midden-Amerika, ten behoeve van de mais-industrie en de rundvleesproduktie voor Amerikaanse hamburgerketens. 

Goed, ik weet niet hoe oud die video was (wellicht intussen wel een jaar of 10), maar ik heb toch geen redenen gehad om aan te nemen dat het niet waar was wat me daar werd verteld.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Hoe gek het ook klinkt maar ongekookte zoute zalmblokjes smaken naar spek.*


Ben ik niet met je eens, de enige overeenkomst is het hoge zout gehalte. De smaak verschilt en de substantie ook: zalm is zacht en spek -uitgebakken- is krokant.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Hmmm... dan is dat sprookje wel onbekritiseerd totaan de Nederlandse universiteiten doorgedrongen... ik hoorde het enkele weken geleden voor het eerst tijdens een college "Technologie & Mondiale Ontwikkeling", waar een video getoond werd over verarming van grond her en der ter wereld. 
> 
> Naast een verhandeling over de katoenplantages in India, en de pindaproduktie in Senegal, werd er ook gesproken over het kappen van bos in Midden-Amerika, ten behoeve van de mais-industrie en de rundvleesproduktie voor Amerikaanse hamburgerketens. 
> 
> Goed, ik weet niet hoe oud die video was (wellicht intussen wel een jaar of 10), maar ik heb toch geen redenen gehad om aan te nemen dat het niet waar was wat me daar werd verteld.*



Het blijft een hamburgersprookje, het waarheidsgehalte neemt echt niet toe omdat het op de universiteit ter sprake wordt gebracht.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Het blijft een hamburgersprookje, het waarheidsgehalte neemt echt niet toe omdat het op de universiteit ter sprake wordt gebracht.*


Ik ben even op internet gaan zoeken om te kijken of mijn argument ergens onderbouwd wordt. 

In het rapport "De onbetaalde rekening van
de Nederlandse veeteelt" van de Vereniging Milieudefensie kun je in paragraaf 2.7 het volgende lezen. Ik heb de tekst - die achter elkaar te vinden is - hier en daar voorzien van commentaar. Anders lijkt het alsof ik domweg anderen na loop te praten zonder zelf mijn hersens te gebruiken.... :-)

"De huidige vleesconsumptie van Nederlanders gaat gepaard met een jaarlijks verlies aan biodiversiteit ter grootte van een oppervlakte van circa 16.800 km2 natuur met volledige kwaliteit in het buitenland [RIVM, 2004c]."

Veel vlees eten kost blijkbaar een hoop grond. 

"Een belangrijk effect op het verlies aan biodiversiteit is de conversie van natuur naar landbouwgrond als gevolg van het landgebruik voor de productie van vlees en het hiervoor benodigde veevoer."

Het omzetten van natuur naar landbouwgrond is blijkbaar een probleem. En aangezien dit artikel over vlees gaat, zal het wel landbouwgrond ten behoeve van de vleesproduktie zijn, of op zijn minst ten behoeve van het voedsel dat bestemd is voor het vlees wanneer het nog loeit, hinnikt, blaat of mekkert. 

" De belangrijkste toeleveranciers van ons veevoer zijn Duitsland, Argentini, Brazili, Thailand, de Verenigde Staten en Frankrijk [RIVM, 2000]."

Daarmee is m.i. weerlegd dat het een sprookje is dat regenwoud gekapt is ten behoeve van de vleesproduktie. Maar het verhaal gaat nog verder!

"Vooral in de ontwikkelingslanden is de landbouwproductie vaak schadelijk voor
natuur en milieu. Door ondeskundig gebruik van pesticiden, slechte irrigatie en
verkeerde zaai- en ploegtechnieken ontstaat veel onnodige milieuschade en
landdegradatie."

Gelukkig is er hoop, dat stelt jou misschien tevreden: Wanneer de methoden verbeterd worden, kunnen we wellicht weer met een tevreden gevoel vlees eten. 

"In Brazili wordt mede door de uitbreiding van de sojaproductie het Amazonegebied in zijn voortbestaan bedreigd. Grote delen regenwoud worden (illegaal) platgebrand om plaats te maken voor grootschalige sojaplantages. Het regenwoud wordt almaar verder opengelegd door aanleg van de voor transport benodigde infrastructuur, waardoor kolonisten steeds meer de kans krijgen diep in het voorheen ondoordringbare regenwoud door te dringen. Een aanzienlijk
deel van de Braziliaanse soja vindt zijn weg naar de Nederlandse veehouders
[IUCN, 2002]."

Concluderend kun je dus zeggen: We moeten minder (vlees) gaan eten. 

Het hele rapport is te vinden op http://www.milieudefensie.nl/landbou...ector-2005.pdf

Voorlopig vind ik het bewijs genoeg. Zeker omdat milieudefensie me geen obscure organisatie lijkt. Maar ik wil je graag uitdagen tot het zoeken van een artikel met gezag dat het tegendeel bewijst! :-)

----------


## Bakra

Nog even terugkerend naar een vervanger van varkensspek in de zuurkool. zorg dat je de hand legt op een geconfijte ganzen of eendepoot met bijbehorend vet (confit). dit vet gebruiken om de zuurkool in te smoren, en vervolgens met Riesling afblussen en laten rusten. met een paar kummelzaden en zwarte peper op smaak brengen. de confit zacht verwarmen en een gedeelte van het vlees kleinmaken en door de zuurkool werken. dit in combinatie met een gestoomde nieuwe aardappel met zoute roomboter. 

je eet je vingers er bij op ...

----------


## Prlwytzkofski

In de Nederlandse keuken is varkensvlees al lang vervangen door in antibiotica gedrenkt piepschuim.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Bakra_ 
> *Nog even terugkerend naar een vervanger van varkensspek in de zuurkool. zorg dat je de hand legt op een geconfijte ganzen of eendepoot met bijbehorend vet (confit). dit vet gebruiken om de zuurkool in te smoren, en vervolgens met Riesling afblussen en laten rusten. met een paar kummelzaden en zwarte peper op smaak brengen. de confit zacht verwarmen en een gedeelte van het vlees kleinmaken en door de zuurkool werken. dit in combinatie met een gestoomde nieuwe aardappel met zoute roomboter. 
> 
> je eet je vingers er bij op ...*


Oei... dit klinkt HEEL lekker! Eens kijken waar ik dit weekend kook.... En vraagje: wat is Riesling?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Ik ben even op internet gaan zoeken om te kijken of mijn argument ergens onderbouwd wordt. 
> 
> In het rapport "De onbetaalde rekening van
> de Nederlandse veeteelt" van de Vereniging Milieudefensie kun je in paragraaf 2.7 het volgende lezen. Ik heb de tekst - die achter elkaar te vinden is - hier en daar voorzien van commentaar. Anders lijkt het alsof ik domweg anderen na loop te praten zonder zelf mijn hersens te gebruiken.... :-)
> 
> "De huidige vleesconsumptie van Nederlanders gaat gepaard met een jaarlijks verlies aan biodiversiteit ter grootte van een oppervlakte van circa 16.800 km2 natuur met volledige kwaliteit in het buitenland [RIVM, 2004c]."
> 
> Veel vlees eten kost blijkbaar een hoop grond. 
> ...


Het is een algemeen bekend feit dat vlees veel meer bouwland kost om te produceren dan groente. Daar is niks nieuws aan. Dat wil zeggen dat iedereen die vlees eet, ongeacht van welk dier, dat hij of zij direct of indirect meewerkt aan het vernietigen van natuur. Dat geldt dus niet voor hamburgers meer, dan voor kippenvlees. Het is een principe dat je hier na knippen en plakken neerkalkt. Wat dat betreft ben ik het dus met Joesoef eens dat niet alleen de Hamburger industrie verantwoordelijk is voor het kappen van de regenwouden. Dat zijn a. de mensen die dat doen en eventueel zouden kunnen voorkomen zelf. En b. als je het breder wilt trekken; alle vlees eters. Alleen hamburger-eters of de hamburgerindustrie eruit pikken is pure seleciteve verontwaardiging.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Het is een algemeen bekend feit dat vlees veel meer bouwland kost om te produceren dan groente. Daar is niks nieuws aan. Dat wil zeggen dat iedereen die vlees eet, ongeacht van welk dier, dat hij of zij direct of indirect meewerkt aan het vernietigen van natuur. Dat geldt dus niet voor hamburgers meer, dan voor kippenvlees.*


*

Dat laatste heb ik ook niet beweerd. Als dat zo is overgekomen, dan daarvoor mijn excuses. Waar ik op wilde reageren, was de stelling dat het vernietigen van regenwoud voor vleesproduktie een sprookje zou zijn. 





Het is een principe dat je hier na knippen en plakken neerkalkt.


Even voor de duidelijkheid: Ik wens liever niet beschuldigd te worden van 'knippen en plakken'. Het tast de geloofwaardigheid van mijn zelf aangedragen argumenten - ook in andere onderwerpen - aan. Vandaar dat ik hier en daar ook tekst ertussen gezet heb. Wat was volgens jou beter geweest?





Wat dat betreft ben ik het dus met Joesoef eens dat niet alleen de Hamburger industrie verantwoordelijk is voor het kappen van de regenwouden.


Dan zal dr het misverstand gezeten hebben. De manier waarop Joesoef het bracht, kwam het op mij over of het zijns inziens berhaupt een sprookje was dat regenwoud werd gekapt voor vleesindustrie in het algemeen. Jij hebt het - getuige het volgende stuk tekst van je - geinterpreteerd als zijnde "specifiek wijzend op de hamburgerindustrie". 





Dat zijn a. de mensen die dat doen en eventueel zouden kunnen voorkomen zelf. En b. als je het breder wilt trekken; alle vlees eters. Alleen hamburger-eters of de hamburgerindustrie eruit pikken is pure seleciteve verontwaardiging.


*De hamburgerindustrie is n van de voorbeelden. En inderdaad, was het de hamburgerindustrie niet, dan waren het ongetwijfeld wel worstjes, schnitzels of braadlappen geweest. 

Zo genuanceerd genoeg?  :Wink:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> 
> Zo genuanceerd genoeg?


Yep, maar ik vond Joesoef wel duidelijk, hij heeft het de hele tijd over hamburgerindustrie. En in jouw "bewijs" is daar geen spoor van terug te vinden. Alleen dat vleesconsumptie ansich een belanggrijke reden is om regenwoud om te zetten in landbouwgrond. En dat is waar. Gedenk dat altijd als je vlees eet.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Yep, maar ik vond Joesoef wel duidelijk, hij heeft het de hele tijd over hamburgerindustrie. En in jouw "bewijs" is daar geen spoor van terug te vinden. Alleen dat vleesconsumptie ansich een belanggrijke reden is om regenwoud om te zetten in landbouwgrond. En dat is waar. Gedenk dat altijd als je vlees eet.*


Hmmm... biologisch vlees is daarentegen toch wel te vertrouwen? Mijn wekelijkse portie gehakt kan ik namelijk niet missen hoor...

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Hmmm... biologisch vlees is daarentegen toch wel te vertrouwen? Mijn wekelijkse portie gehakt kan ik namelijk niet missen hoor...*


Hoezo "te vertrouwen"? Vlees kost nu eenmaal per definitie meer landbouwgrond dan graan of groente. En tot mijn spijt kost Biologisch vlees zelfs nog meer grondoppervlak en energie dan "industrieel" vlees. En of die grond nu in europa wordt bezet of in een ander ver land maakt niet uit, als het in nederland is, dan neemt het wel grond in beslag voor "industrieel" vlees dat dan noodgedwongen op zoek moet in het buitenland. Biologisch vlees heeft volgens mij ook helemaal niet de pretentie dat het minder grond in beslag neemt, het heeft de pretentie dat het een beter leven aan het dier biedt en een gezonder product levert. Vlees is lekker, gezond en kost jammergenoeg landbouwgrond die ook als natuur ingezet had kunnen worden of blijven. Iedereen moet die consequenties voor zichzelf afwegen. Wijzen naar een ander die hamburgers eet als grote boosdoener is dus erg hypocriet.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En of die grond nu in europa wordt bezet of in een ander ver land maakt niet uit,*


Dat lijkt maar zo. Uitgerekend voormalig regenwoud-grond is enorm snel uitgeput, wat een enorm inefficiente manier van voedsel verbouwen betekent. 

Verder: Overstappen naar biologisch vlees met hetzelfde consumptiepatroon levert natuurlijk geen winst op. Daar geef ik je gelijk in. 

Echter: wat ik om me heen zie, is dat de mensen die op biologisch vlees overgestapt zijn, ook bewuster met het vlees omgaan, door er minder van te eten. En die verandering van gedachtengang is natuurlijk ook logisch: zonder ideologische redenen ga je niet ineens meer geld betalen voor minder eten. Biologisch vlees is namelijk behoorlijk duur....

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> Dat lijkt maar zo. Uitgerekend voormalig regenwoud-grond is enorm snel uitgeput, wat een enorm inefficiente manier van voedsel verbouwen betekent.


Nee, dat lijkt niet zo, dat is zo. Als jij een product op de markt zet dat nog meer grond en energie vergt dan maakt dat niet uit waar je die grond en energie toevallig vandaan haalt. Ook als dat nederland is, dan betekent dat dat een andere industrietak zijn werkzaamheden moet verplaatsen naar een ander land. Het gaat om het principe: je product vergt meer grond en energie. Dat je dat toevallig in nederland -als dat al zo is- opkoopt maakt niet uit.




> zonder ideologische redenen ga je niet ineens meer geld betalen voor minder eten. Biologisch vlees is namelijk behoorlijk duur....


Ja, dat is zo. Misschien dat je uiteindelijk per dag net zoveel grond bezet. Maar dat zou ik niet weten. Laten we het voor deze millieu bewuste mensen hopen, want ze vinden dat idee vast aantrekkelijk. Of ze het belangrijk genoeg vinden om ook echt uit te rekenen weet ik weer zo net niet.

----------

